# Assessing your UK homes potential for surviving TSHTF



## northernraider (Jan 10, 2011)

Assessing your UK homes potential for surviving TSHTF

Most of us with homes to consider should really give some thought to its suitability for use as your preppers retreat if you like many other Brits have decided to BUG IN.

This is NOT a complete how to list, nor is it a quiz, nor does it require debate its simply an aide memoir that may highlight something you have not considered .

For example
Have you a suitable chimney for installing a wood / multi fuel stove / heating and cooking system
Is the chimney in good order or does it need a steel liner
Have you sufficient space to store lots of dry firewood / coal etc securely and out of sight by passers by.
Have you noted and logged other sources of fire wood in the area such as trees, fences around abandoned properties etc
Can you store bottled LP gas in useful quantities safely convenient but AWAY from the home it-self.
Do you have a suitable place to store a portable gas fire / gas cooker/ gas light etc
Do you have spare regulators, gas pipe and hose clips.
Have you good to excellent ventilation in the area you intend to use your LPG powered gear.
Have you suitable guttering and downpipes to install multiple water butts
Can you store / install extra cold water storage tanks in your loft or garage or outhouse.
Have you identified local springs / streams and becks for extra water sources after the mains system fails.
Have you sufficient space to grow reasonable quantities of food and cold room space to store harvested and preserved food stuffs (planters and larders)
If you choose to keep critters like chickens etc can they be raised and secured quickly so any noise they make will not blow your security
Have you some place like a conservatory to dry laundry and bedding without electricity or without hanging the laundry openly on a line in your garden
Could you “expand” your planting area on nearby verges / common land / abandoned neighbours gardens after TSHTF
Have you space for a greenhouse and compost area
Is there suitable waste land close by to do guerrilla gardening (grow food in out the way areas)
Have you identified a suitable location to empty portable toilets / latrines?
Have you got a suitable portable toilet and chemicals?
Is your roof pointing South or South West and of a suitable type to accept solar panels
Have you a cool dark temp stable spot to store your deep cycle batteries for your PV or wind generators.
Can you mount HAM/VHF/ UHF/CB/PMR etc radio antennas so they are effective but not too obvious.
Is your property boundary secure with good quality min 2 meter high fencing or established thorny hedgerow.
Do you have multi lock fitted secure doors and windows AND plywood boards and timber stored to secure them after TSHTF.
Have you fitted self-adhesive laminating film to your downstairs windows and patio doors to delay intruders gaining access.
Have you installed black out blinds / curtains and checked to see if any light pollution is getting out after dark.
Have you fitted better and extra locks to your garage doors ( in the corners).
Most modern alloy garage doors can easily be bent open from the corners, you can re-enforce those doors with strip steel or timber inserts affixed along the rolled edges of the door
Have you plotted and developed escape routes if you are forced to abandon your home
Can you secure, block or barricade the approaches to your home after TSHTF 
Can your bug out vehicle be safely parked close by to your home but far enough away as to be secure from people attracted to your home who want to loot or raid it.
Have you had your electricity distribution board upgraded recently and moved to a sensibly high position.
Have you a SECURE place to SAFELY store extra petrol or diesel that is accessible but preferably away from the main house.
Have you noted and recorded important distances as ranges to dial into your home security weapons sighting systems.
Do you have an OP (observation point) where you can keep an eye on your area from a concealed location after TSHTF when the security situation is uncertain?
Have you sufficient “low profile” storage in which to build up a good cache of food and supplies
Is your home at risk from threats such as falling trees or tree limbs, flooding, fire spreading from neighbouring scrubland etc
Is your home “out the way” or on a route that refugees or renegades may migrate along?
Is it “away” from shops, garages, schools, TA centres, council depots, police stations etc or anything else that may attract undesirables?
Do you have any overgrown tree limbs, shrubs or badly positioned sheds etc that impede your view from your house of the immediate area that you could trim or relocate.
Is the property in a state of good physical condition that will not need major repairs for at least 10 years.
If the local authority did no highway and byway maintenance for over 3 years do you think your home will still be accessible by motor vehicle or will blocked drains, fallen trees, land slips, floods, collapsed bridges, eroded fords, fallen pylons, collapsed walls, over grown hedges, subsidence etc restrict access to your home within less than 3 years, or is the roads around your home likely to become impassable
Close by are there any weirs, damns, fords, bridges, mill races, reservoir overflows , sewage storage facilties , canal locks, gullies that could be blocked with debris if unmaintained after TSHTF that could pose a flood risk to your home ?
Have you got enough decent quality tools to maintain your property and grounds with?

Just a few things for you to chew over and consider or disregard at your leisure.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

OH BOY, I have a lot to do! Some good points there. Thanks.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

In the USA, FEMA has all the "flood plain maps" available to access online.

Even though there is no chance in hell our house will flood, they still have us in the "low to moderate" chance of flooding category? (I live 1/2 mile from a cliff that is over 100 feet above the river)

https://msc.fema.gov/webapp/wcs/sto...t=firmHelp_1&title=How to Find Your Flood Map


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

You folks in the UK have some unique issues to deal with. Bugging In may be your only option. When you are truly on an island you have to think more and more in that direction. the other thing that disturbed me for you was we recently hosted some British civil servants in our home. They found my family to be "Heathens" as one of them put it to my daughter. 

Their biggest problem with us was not guns but that we were NOT dependent on the Central government for our well being. As one woman put it if she lost her home the government would give her a new one. As a Native born and raised Texan I have a problem giving up my rights so that I can be taken care of by BIG BROTHER. 

I have known too many great people from all over the UK and it makes me very uncomfortable to think that you may have to defend yourselves against those who are not willing to take care of themselves and the Civil Servants from the Central government. Best wishes to you. gb


----------



## northernraider (Jan 10, 2011)

The left wing socialist mentality is quite strong in the UK, fortunately its not dominant though, EG more and more people are becoming openly hostile to the EUSSR and any political party that supports the UK being part of an undemocratic, unelected, socialist super state. BUT we also have a healthy or unnatural amount of people who believe welfare and social security is a right even if they have never paid ay taxes. Its also why most of Asia and Africa are trying to move to the UK under the false guise of being refugees.

Any state or national welfare system ALWAYS leads to the insidious creeping cancer of socialism slowly spreading its tendrils through society, and it NEVER benefits those who have to pay the bills.

As for Texicans, Okies, Kansans and their couisins in Montana, Idaho etc up north, you SERIOUSLY need to consider once again cedeing from the UNION because as your government gets ever more left leaning and liberal, and as ever more migrants pour into the US you will inevitably see the cancer of socialism eroding your rights, freedoms, liberties and right to self defence.

However I actually think it is possibly already too late for the US because no one did anything to redress the government excesses after Ruby Ridge, Waco or when the totalitarian PATRIOT ACT was passed.

The mainly city dwelling state reliant socialists wont last 2 weeks in the UK after TSHTF and the government wont be able to enforce anything now our army has been cut to only 82,000 troops, that's not enough to control the Greater London area never mind the whole UK.


----------



## northernraider (Jan 10, 2011)

One point I don't understand about America today is how in gods name can the US support the EUssr and encourage us to remain part of what is in fact a USSR.2


----------

